# Does mud stick to BIN shellac ?



## Adam_Reith (Jan 25, 2017)

I have some water stains in a ceiling. The water leak made some of the taped seams slightly swell, creating a small ridge. The stains extend about 2" on both side of the seam.

Plan to use BIN white shellac (TBD, original or "advanced synthetic") to spot prime & seal the stain, then apply mud & feather it to hide the ridge.

The room will eventually get an overall coat of acrylic primer + paint, so not worried about the spot priming causing uneven topcoat.

*Question*: 
1) Will conventional premixed mud stick to the BIN sealer? 

2) Or should I first mud over the water stain , then spot prime with BIN to seal?

Normally I would seal a stain at its source, but not if the mud won't stick!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Adam_Reith said:


> I have some water stains in a ceiling. The water leak made some of the taped seams slightly swell, creating a small ridge. The stains extend about 2" on both side of the seam.
> 
> Plan to use BIN white shellac (TBD, original or "advanced synthetic") to spot prime & seal the stain, then apply mud & feather it to hide the ridge.
> 
> ...


 yes, it will


----------

